# Oahu 1/12/2018-1/20/2018



## nesiya (Dec 19, 2017)

Looking for Oahu for 4 adults 1/12/18 through 1/20/18.


----------



## Mlev (Dec 19, 2017)

Please call me 248-543-8627, 248-390-4859.


----------



## BEV (Dec 24, 2017)

I can get you into my shell Property -- Waikiki Marina resort @ the Ilikai  -- For even 6, 7 -or less nites
Following is Avail NOW.
    is it true you want it for 9 or 8 nites??
1/9/18 1/17/18 Studio 5500    range of $975
1/10/18 1/18/18 Studio 5500
1/11/18 1/19/18 Studio 5750
1/12/18 1/20/18 Studio 5800  range of $150  more depending
1/13/18 1/21/18 Studio 5800
1/14/18 1/22/18 Studio 5750
1/15/18 1/23/18 Studio 5500
  Check out size of these huge studios-- they are big enough & contain full size Kitchen w. bkfst bar _It of course depends if you know the other couple enuf.  This IS the orig high rise that was ib Jack Lord's Hawaii 5-0. Trolley for Waikki Beachfront is right here on down.  The Hawaiian Village with lagoon is next dr.  Main bus route stop for whole of Island ($2.--) car too pricey to keep.


----------

